# When to slaughter suckling goats?



## jason_mazzy (Jan 21, 2011)

I was thinking of veal, and was wondering when would one usually slaughter a youg billy?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 21, 2011)

I beleive some ethnic groups slaughter as young as 35 lbs, With my goats that could be as young as 45 days old.

The recommended slaughter weight right now is 60 to 80 lbs for the most profit per lb. Much lighter than that you don't get enough return for you investment and much older than that you start to put too much time and feed into them to make up for the difference in your return.  which would be around 4months of age.  

I beleive you would be okay up until around 6 months of age, much older than that they would be getting pretty manly.


----------



## nmred (Jan 23, 2011)

I beleive some ethnic groups slaughter as young as 35 lbs, With my goats that could be as young as 45 days old.

The recommended slaughter weight right now is 60 to 80 lbs for the most profit per lb. Much lighter than that you don't get enough return for you investment and much older than that you start to put too much time and feed into them to make up for the difference in your return.  which would be around 4months of age.  

Would these be meat goats or dairy breeds?


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 23, 2011)

I've heard of people eating them at a couple weeks old, I've been told to dress them out like rabbits and they're a nice little meal. I couldn't do it though, I have to wait until mine are no longer little and cute before I want to eat them.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 24, 2011)

We have boer and boer cross/Nubian 75%boer and higher.


----------

